# 24 volt hopper getting ready, here is a small detais on the wiring



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

So I spelled DETAILS wrong. 

THIS IS A PROJECT TO HOP AGAINST OTHERS THAT ALSO RUN 24VOLTS. THEN WHEN ALL THE BUGS ARE OUT, MAYBE BRING IT UP TO 48 VOLTS.

Yes I am building a 24vdc hopper, or rather trying to see how high I can get a gate motor with 24VDC and #11 Marz. Here is one of many attention to detail efforts.

I like the idea of a junction of pure copper plates grounds and positives, yes you can hide all the plus sides to the output 24VDC solenoid side. Everything could have been tucked away out of site, but, for ease of testing other components, this configuration was used.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What u planning to hit with the 24volts


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

I think he'd be lucky to hit full lock up with 24v


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats what im saying....


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

This is not your average setup, forget about what others use.

Special motor, 14" to 18" w/#11 gears
Special motor, 14.5" to 19.5" w/#13 gears
THE SECOND STAGE, 17.5" to 25" W/#13 gears

All "Innovators" will love this.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U got pics of what u doin


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Hydros said:


> This is not your average setup.
> This is called THE FIRST STAGE proto-type
> 
> Special motor, 14" to 18" w/#11 gears
> ...


I'll be the first person to push new ideas.....however 24v isn't much for anything worth while....especially hopping. I work at Deka batteries and have extensive knowledge of the capabilities of most batteries available to consumers and private companies.....even the government. 
Good luck, I'm interested to see what you're able to produce.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U gona put some sort of step up transformer in the trunk or what.....go from volts to kilovolts in the buick, nawmeendawg


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes sacos suck at low volts (IMO) 

Got a 20,000 RPMs at 24VDC, at approx 5 HP. Lets use inches per volts for contests now.

I will bet that I can out do any hopper around at 24 VDC, I will bet any shop $ 500.00 minimum, and no limit, that I can and will out do them, any time any place. Ahh but first, I need to test the system.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

All the talkin and you say at the end........"ahh but first, I need to test the system"
shut up and test it then. btw i dont use sacos. i use prestos lol


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

this should be interesting or sad?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hannibal Lector said:


> All the talkin and you say at the end........"ahh but first, I need to test the system"
> shut up and test it then. btw i dont use sacos. i use prestos lol


:rofl: Good one Hannibal
Crap, been sick for almost two months, only yesterday I was able to get the fittings, Usually after an hour of working, I rest and go at it again the next day.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

IM TUNED IN


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd love to see this. Looks like true aircraft parts at work.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

Never seen a tommy lift hop! Im impressed with the custom ground off the battery hold down. 

Really this is gay!!!!!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

This car is going to be a moving bomb


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

24 VOLT HOPPER = NON-ALCOHOLIC BEER


:roflmao:


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Hydros said:


> Thanks, it will show what 2 small batteries can do, others can try bigger batteries and higher volts. I can't see getting 50" with four batteries, but this is a proto-type stage I.


It's a combination of volts, amps, pump heads, fittings, hoses, cylinders, springs, geometry, WEIGHT .......etc that make hoppers get inches.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

depending on your line size, this will give you a rough idea of what you want to go with:
http://www.webcoindustries.com/tubing/stainless/instrumentation/pressureratings.aspx


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

I had a "whiteboy friend" in my club that that would come up with crazy ass hydro ideas,wiring,volts,pump n battery positions,4 links, for high lock ups and we would look at him like hes crazy..haha.. this was 15yrs ago....and what do u know all that.shit is done now...So im gonna go ahead and pay attention... :•)


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

southsyde64 said:


> I had a "whiteboy friend" in my club that that would come up with crazy ass hydro ideas,wiring,volts,pump n battery positions,4 links, for high lock ups and we would look at him like hes crazy..haha.. this was 15yrs ago....and what do u know all that.shit is done now...So im gonna go ahead and pay attention... :•)


Thanks for your reply.
Where is he now? I might want to see if he has any more ideas and see if we can work together on some projects.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

looking forward to the results:drama:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Im keeping an open mind Tony, if it fails hope at least there will be something there to use for some king of innovation.

I have my shear of ideas that I would like to see if they will work, like my poviting bridage.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Ya just like the movido pump that was supposed to change the game


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

phatz said:


> Ya just like the movido pump that was supposed to change the game





What was the Movido pump all about???????????


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Im keeping an open mind Tony, if it fails hope at least there will be something there to use for some king of innovation.
> 
> I have my shear of ideas that I would like to see if they will work, like my poviting bridage.


YES, it's great. Wish there was a way to keep from jack knife, Is that fixed by cutting out the pocket and welding a plate to the lower arm and tilting toward the engine?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Sounds cool...i dont think it will work but hey i like to see people trying different things so we dont always have to use the same thing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

uffin::420:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/234592-new-more-powerful-pump-mivido.html

this fucking dream


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

i remember seeing these in voodoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/66280-pistola-pump.html


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

phatz said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/234592-new-more-powerful-pump-mivido.html
> 
> this fucking dream



:shocked: i had completely forgot about this !!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

I saw this episode of pumkin chunkin too..


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

MUFASA said:


> :shocked: i had completely forgot about this !!


 i still remember readying hydrotas old posts lol


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT to see if this acually works!!!!! :nicoderm: post videos please...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

IM IN..


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

MR.P said:


> TTT to see if this acually works!!!!! :nicoderm: post videos please...


x2


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

One thing I do not like is having to use a standard type motor. That common motor will be the weakest link using a #11. Still trying to hurry to get this project done, so it's all about short cuts for now. Once I make the first video, it might look like a dud, but, will give me (once again) the infamous bragging rights  Then the original intended parts will replaced, like that junk saco.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Hydros said:


> One thing I do not like is having to use a standard type motor. That common motor will be the weakest link using a #11. I need a machined coupling for the motor I have in mind. I am trying to hurry to get this project done, so it's all about short cuts for now. Once I make the first video, it might look like a dud, but, will give me (once again) the infamous bragging rights
> 
> As it gets closer to what I really intended and as improvements are made, new videos will get posted.
> Then sooner or later, I'll show the setup if it goes as planned or not. From there others can take the concept and make improvements.
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.P said:


>


X2


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Too much talk
This sounding like the mivido pump failure again

Get it working then come make a thread


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

:dunno::dunno::uh::uh::facepalm::facepalm::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

phatz said:


> Too much talk
> This sounding like the mivido pump failure again
> 
> Get it working then come make a thread


This is just a wild guess I my part, but, we won't be seeing you Sunday night for the *updates*?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Step up transformer go from 12 v to 120v with a few turns of some copper.....


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

This could turn into open season on titstoo76 or taboo69 or twotits69 or whatever. Still looks like they can't spell "envious" correctly.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hydros said:


> This could turn into open season on titstoo76 or taboo69 or twotits69 or whatever. Still looks like they can't spell "envious" correctly.


LOL


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh hey Tats. 

Was someone talking about you? I didn't remember seeing your user ID being mentioned. Are you thinking you are that popular that people of an above innate intelligence are talking about you in my thread? Now settle down or it's going to be a long night. I see its about 7:00 your time on a Friday night, and I see it's already the start of margaritaville. 

If you want to play in my thread, I insist you be a gentleman... 
Pick search results #1 or #2

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=gentleman.&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hydros said:


> Oh hey Tats.
> 
> Was someone talking about you? I didn't remember seeing your user ID being mentioned. Are you thinking you are that popular that people of an above innate intelligence are talking about you in my thread? Now settle down or it's going to be a long night. I see its about 7:00 your time on a Friday night, and I see it's already the start of margaritaville.
> 
> ...


I'm just sitting back laughing like everyone else.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Rat, I see you edited your post of 4:01 PM - Good move.

Just when you admitted to the world how much you admire my wit, intelligence, innovations and good looks, you delete it. :nono:

I thought for sure I had it "Quoted" in my reply at 4:27 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hydros said:


> Rat, I see you edited your post of 4:01 PM - Good move.
> 
> Just when you admitted to the world how much you admire my wit, intelligence, innovations and good looks, you delete it. :nono:
> 
> I thought for sure I had it "Quoted"


Tony, go take your meds. For some reason you are having delusions.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'm just sitting back laughing like everyone else.


I could say watching "sesame street" again, but, it would not be original on my part. I'll think of something witty later. That should give you some time to find some jokes on the net and pretend you thought of them.



If you read into the last sentence above, I am actually setting a trap for you. I am innocently giving you more and more rope for when you slip up. And like always, you will.  - And like always, (as you already know) I'll go easy on you.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh and change the meds thing, your using it too much.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

This guy reminds me of Andrewh guy
I can't read his posts they hurt my brain


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Has this happened or is there gonna be another page of babbling so this topic can die and no real work will ever have been done u got the Lil watching looks bad if u write checks that never get cashed so get to work I think it's do-able this could change the game fuck yes


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Has this happened or is there gonna be another page of babbling so this topic can die and no real work will ever have been done u got the Lil watching looks bad if u write checks that never get cashed so get to work I think it's do-able this could change the game fuck yes


No worries Kingfish, 

Phatz, I wish I could show one pic of the block, It's the shops I worry about, they have the means to do in two days what is taking me weeks. One of these shops mentioned things that others are trying or have designs that no one in the general public knows about. I'm no scientist and neither are these guys. We just look at it and think it out. - Like PISTON PUMPS before everybody knew about them; SIDE TO SIDE before it came out; 3-WHEEL before it came out. - I am only putting 2 + 2 together. What I am making is not new. Just posting a few updates here.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sweet sweet sweeet I gotta good feeling bout this one


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

phatz said:


> This guy reminds me of Andrewh guy
> I can't read his posts they hurt my brain


being stupid is still fashionable in lowriding i see


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

AndrewH said:


> being stupid is still fashionable in lowriding i see


Ahh Andrew, as far as I am concerned, I'd ask for your opinion and thoughts any day. I just don't know how to make a PM or mailing list for all those that I feel are above average intelligence/have the desirable state of mind on this site.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

hummmm watching


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

You and Andrewh could start your own hydro company
Take out bmh cce etc

Make lots of $ and revolutionize the industry with 2 battery hoppers


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

2 battery hoppers.....already perfected.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

You know as much as i dont think this will work ....i think its cool that your atleast atempting to try to figure out new ways to do stuff ....theres not enough people that are willing to at least try


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:drama: IM READY FOR THIS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

MINT'Z said:


> You know as much as i dont think this will work ....i think its cool that your atleast atempting to try to figure out new ways to do stuff ....theres not enough people that are willing to at least try


I don't have much faith in the Saco, or #11 gears. 

--- I was almost wrong! - *UPDATE On March 20th 2013 It has been proven that the gate motor did 3.5"-4.0", on 24VDC. **(with a little help) **maybe more, but it's hard to tell watching the video and the board bouncing.*


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Still no pics or videos


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## twincam88 (Dec 30, 2011)

i bet a $1000.00 it will NOT work... 24v + #11 marzocchi = fried motor or fried solenoids. Its like putting a truck in 5th gear and trying to take off. ( not enough power )


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Is this a fairy tale ? ...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

twincam88 said:


> i bet a $1000.00 it will NOT work... 24v + #11 marzocchi = fried motor or fried solenoids. Its like putting a truck in 5th gear and trying to take off. ( not enough power )


Who holds the money? Thanks, but save the cash. 

Betting on the truck would put you to a disadvantage, because, you did not state that the truck could not face down hill. Before betting, know the variables.

AND, how do I know it is in US dollars?  Unknown variables = not good to bet.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok what the hell is going on in here now.....!!! Man I hope that shit don't work...!!!! Oooohhhh....!! I HOPE it don't........!!! 


















But if it dose than that's cool to.....!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

charles85 said:


> Ok what the hell is going on in here now.....!!! Man I hope that shit don't work...!!!! Oooohhhh....!! I HOPE it don't........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that was good. 

Odd, no shops have made any comments in here......... really odd. We'll Im off to work on it in the rain, again.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT for epic fail


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hydros said:


> I am about 10 hours away from testing, (continuous work), here is a taste:


can you take some pics of the side?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hydros said:


> LOL that was good.
> 
> Odd, no shops have made any comments in here......... really odd. We'll Im off to work on it in the rain, again.


 Yes it is odd but they maybe just seeing if you can pull it off. but if it was me doing it i would have got a #5 or #7 and tricked them out and got some 6V motor made up.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Taking a break, then back to adding the 3rd valve





Anyone have a good recipe for a "words pie"?

Lets see, I need some 
fail, 
a little sad,
lots of gay, 
lots of fucking dream,
teaspoon of failure,
clear food coloring called SMTWTFS, (or ENVIOUS),
1/2 cup of laughing,
and a shake of meds,

That should do it, maybe add a little haten, and some just playing around. 

Never under estimate the "HYDROS"


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

charles85 said:


> can you take some pics of the side?


NO!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hydros said:


> I am about 10 hours away from testing, (continuous work), here is a taste:


It doesnt look like its completely plumbed yet. But so far it looks like ur using the pressure in the piston to flow out the side return back into the pressure lines goin to the strokes....similar to a backdoor pump, but instead of the pumphead pushing out the return n back to pressure, its the pressure in the tank ......


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hydros said:


> I knew I should not have posted that, I fear thinkers/innovators like you. But at least you seem to be the only one so far to see into the future.


I have tried many things and thought of many thing as well....this is one of them. Needs another pressurized tank, or accumulator, a dump to open as a valve &......well, like i said ive thought of many things....


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> I have tried many things and thought of many thing as well....this is one of them. Needs another pressurized tank, or accumulator, a dump to open as a valve &......well, like i said ive thought of many things....


Think this: backup system x2. 

See PM, do not share. BTW what's with the babe in the avatar?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hydros said:


> Think this: backup system x2.
> 
> See PM, do not share. BTW what's with the babe in the avatar?


Thats the model Vida Guerra playing with my monkey....no pm ?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Thats the model Vida Guerra playing with my monkey....no pm ?



I type slow and use a spell checker


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

If I am understanding it, the thought/idea I PM'd you is different than what I am doing on this thread. That idea seems do-able, someday. Again, a pressure multiplier might be needed. 

Now a transfer tank is another one, the return fluid is transferred to another tank, which is then used to power up the original tank. but this one needs a lot more thought.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U gotta share lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> It doesnt look like its completely plumbed yet. But so far it looks like ur using the pressure in the piston to flow out the side return back into the pressure lines goin to the strokes....similar to a backdoor pump, but instead of the pumphead pushing out the return n back to pressure, its the pressure in the tank ......


That's why I need to see the side view of it to see if I was right but ill set back watch......


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

A lot of what your saying makes sense.. But pictures would problaby help out a lot with understanding it all :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

cougar_chevy said:


> A lot of what your saying makes sense.. But pictures would problaby help out a lot with understanding it all :thumbsup:


Yeah I know about having images, but one pic can be a dead giveaway. It's only the video that's being made public.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Hope this works out. I love new innovations.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

just one of many. This might be a high speed motor because of it's length, and see the double pump head.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

KingsWood said:


> Hope this works out. I love new innovations.


x2 :thumbsup: good luck with this project


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im kind of retired right now from the hydro game but im subscribed to see what you come up with. 

there was a smart local commercial hydraulic guy back in the 90's who used to come up with all kinds of ideas to make automotive hydraulics work better... he would diagram stuff and really know what he was talking about tech wise but when someone would try out his ideas they never performed very well... there are a lot of variables when it comes to hopping a car, even two cars with the same setup wont hop the same. it takes a lot of trial and error... 

good luck


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

OK Sundays updates, 

NEVER NEVER, be in a hurry, having some brews, work at night and with two flashlights. 

Wife comes up to me and asks, where should I put these rags, she sees my fluid soaked shirt and then without a blink, walks away. Boys, you got a girl like this, she is a KEEPER. 

Did some machine work. Take note, when you grind something backwards, turn it over. 
Really need to get rid of the two #6 3-way Hydro-aire valves, nothing but trouble. 
Did a real nice job of cleaning the trunk and lid of most of the fluid, again.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

The first video has been made. This is a modified piston pump shown for the first time.

Today I used a total of 3 gallons to bleed out all the air, as it get kinda tricky if you are no paying attention. Another pump was used to pump in fluid and pump the air out. Later I will vacuum bleed. It all looks like a plumbers paradise. There are 5 combo check/shutoff valves, and you got to remember what does what and when. Other wise you blow the tank. 


If you are one of those dying to see a "FAILED", check here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6-98zdMF_4 This was made last week, 1/5 of the way


So on to getting some more bugs out, (there is always some weak area that will crop up sooner or later). Sooner or later I will have the chance to the MFX, as this is what I really wanted to do in the first place.

80 hours over two months, approx $400, and hopefully just another 80 hours and hopefully under $400, is just too much, yet, being the first (AGAIN!) and with bragging rights: *Priceless.
*
A heads up, I think, (think) I can get 2-3" out of the saco and 11's. But it's not really worth bothering with, it's the MFX that should shine. Then it's onto the aircraft motor, 20,000 RPMs at 24VDC. This is where I can see 20-30 inches.

Somewhere I posted or PM'd a new idea on a switch. Sorry, can't say or post a pic, just yet. Just remember, the way we hit the switch, there is no other body movement that does the same action, it's outdated, now we have ergonomic switch hitting. Ahh, another first. - DON'T HATE! - YOU WILL LOVE THIS ONE TOO.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

For more information, images and more updates, please visit: http://hydros.biz/forum/index.php?topic=254.0

Invitation only. 
There is a forum only for innovated, progressive, creative and critical minded thinkers, for those that can share and keep information among themselves.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Just one more reply, 
see what a regular motor at 24VDC with a Marz #11 can do. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP4TY_jtrs

The math was right and the batteries were not dead.

*Never underestimate the "HYDROS".*


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

So....let me get this straight.....you want everybody to move to "your site" to see the progress of this? Why not just continue it here?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

1sick2kacr said:


> So....let me get this straight.....you want everybody to move to "your site" to see the progress of this? Why not just continue it here?


No need to move, as there are millions of other sites out there. 
Hydros.biz is not affiliated with LIL in any way. LIL has too many kids, that hate and know little to nothing. Hydros is a step above the warm fuzzy feeling, pure education.
If the info from Hydros.biz was never posted here, how would anyone know there are other sites out there for mature members with innovation minds? 

LIL has useful information, sellers and haters. Hydros.biz does not have the last two.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hydros said:


> No need to move, as there are millions of other sites out there.
> Hydros.biz is not affiliated with LIL in any way. LIL has too many kids, that hate and know little to nothing. Hydros is a step above the warm fuzzy feeling, pure education.
> If the info from Hydros.biz was never posted here, how would anyone know there are other sites out there for mature members with innovation minds?
> 
> LIL has useful information, sellers and haters. Hydros.biz does not have the last two.


 well fuck you and yo site..........!!!! You need haters in yo life to feel some what of a man and so you know that your getting ahead in some what. But on the cools man I like what you are doing getting something done with less and thinking out side the box......!!! I hope I hope it still don't work and there some more motivation for so prove me wrong....!!!


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Hydros said:


> No need to move, as there are millions of other sites out there.
> Hydros.biz is not affiliated with LIL in any way. LIL has too many kids, that hate and know little to nothing. Hydros is a step above the warm fuzzy feeling, pure education.
> If the info from Hydros.biz was never posted here, how would anyone know there are other sites out there for mature members with innovation minds?
> 
> LIL has useful information, sellers and haters. Hydros.biz does not have the last two.


Umm....then why did you even bother posting shit here in the first place.....maybe to try and get other people on your site.....cause it looks like you only got a house full of crickets over there.....just sayin.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

hey tony try some skinny cylinders mybe to will build pressure faster.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> hey tony try some skinny cylinders maybe to will build pressure faster.


It was just playing with this, I felt small IDs were not going to work with that saco/#11s, But thinking back, maybe a good idea Edmund. Everybody has access to gate motors, and someday we may see 8" or more.

My work on this saco/gate motor is finished, it's on to a different motor.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

charles85 said:


> well fuck you and yo site..........!!!! I hope I hope it still don't work and there some more motivation for so prove me wrong....!!!


Yes Charles85, Thanks for the encouragement and to Jack Bauer. -- This project actually did work with all the other week points. 

Hmm ...... just wondering if I should post future innovation here......

If you are building something new, here is my strong advise... NEVER BE IN A HURRY, always use the best parts, triple check everything, safety is first, performance is second. Use plenty of safely devises, pressure reliefs, pressure gauges and double up on any critical parts if one fails. If one point fails, you may find the bomb squad at your house and hopefully just a bad ringing in one ear.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

*I don't think the average riders know what they are seeing...*

Where are our Top Dogs??


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought u were done?why ?no vid no pics?over it


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Ur other site sucks too,its all ur posts mostly.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Biscaynedenny said:


> Ur other site sucks too,its all ur posts mostly.


X2. There's good info on there but the site moves real slow and randomly, kind of like this topic. Might as well post all results and keep this topic going since there are obviously a group watching and waiting or just have the topic closed or deleted if you think it's just haters and immature kids here.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

:facepalm:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Biscaynedenny said:


> I thought u were done?why ?no vid no pics?over it


See PM


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

The hydros.biz site is more of a reference site, not meant to be another layitlow.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hydros said:


> Yes Charles85, Thanks for the encouragement and to Jack Bauer. -- This project actually did work with all the other week points.
> 
> Hmm ...... just wondering if I should post future innovation here......
> 
> If you are building something new, here is my strong advise... NEVER BE IN A HURRY, always use the best parts, triple check everything, safety is first, performance is second. Use plenty of safely devises, pressure reliefs, pressure gauges and double up on any critical parts if one fails. If one point fails, you may find the bomb squad at your house and hopefully just a bad ringing in one ear.


Well you got me thinking so I mite try and do it my self so in that note what are the limitation on the way you set it up so the gold is 24V and one pump and top in. Is about 18" to 24" hop.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

charles85 said:


> Well you got me thinking so I mite try and do it my self so in that note what are the limitation on the way you set it up so the gold is 24V and one pump and top in. Is about 18" to 24" hop.


First thing I would do, find out is anyone out there is getting 4" (+/-) with the 24VDC, #11 and regular gate motor. 

My system is just a bomb waiting to go off. If others are getting more inches, then see what info they can provide. 

I am done with the Saco. Other motors have way better action at low volts. Look for a MFX 4001s motor, good luck. !!!

I want to see what the MFX motor can do, once I prove they kick, I'll have a shop reproduce them.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hydros said:


> First thing I would do, find out is anyone out there is getting 4" (+/-) with the 24VDC, #11 and regular gate motor.
> 
> My system is just a bomb waiting to go off. If others are getting more inches, then see what info they can provide.
> 
> ...


Got your PM like I said I have something in mind and when it's done ill let you see it first and a video also so give me some time because I do have a 9 to 5 job and street pharmacy wasn't working out for me you know..... LOL.....!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

still no video??? :facepalm:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP4TY_jtrs
two 24F series batteries, regular motor and #11 Marz


Thanks for the heads up. Not done, still have another motor in mind.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

So how long till its on the bumper


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

MINT'Z said:


> So how long till its on the bumper


Geeze... give a few inches and you guys want a few feet. 
I'd say give a shop 60 days, they have the contacts, cash, man power and can get engineering help. To keep the bet going, they can't use anything close to this prototype or any other of our ideas and designs.

A new thread will be created for the other motor (using the same gears and volts). I'll close this thread within a few days if there is no more interest here on LIL.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Hydros said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP4TY_jtrs
> two 24F series batteries, regular motor and #11 Marz
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Not done, still have another motor in mind.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

MINT'Z said:


> So how long till its on the bumper


X2 :dunno:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Please see reply #145

It might take me two years, unless someone were to sponsor me...

Anyways, got more ideas for this and other juicy projects. As long as I can walk, I got ideas.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Tjjjc2/videos 

Check it once a month or so.

Many thanks for all those that have given comments/replies. I won't let you down, plenty of more projects in the works. If you need any advise, contact me. All correspondence are 100% confidential. Even the haters know this. 

I'll may be able to help you to achieve your goals. Just give the "Hydros" a little credit when you reach your fame.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Thought I'd rub a little more salt into the wounds. I need a tad more cash to keep this projects going, SOOO check out the parts I have for sale.

Got one of these, make offers that I don't laugh at, Asking 245. shipped


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

My first low was a 63 four door. It would get 6" on 24v. #9 with 3/8 block ..... Long time ago lol, i thought i was really doing something at 48v haha


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> My first low was a 63 four door. It would get 6" on 24v. #9 with 3/8 block ..... Long time ago lol, i thought i was really doing something at 48v haha


What year was this?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

03


----------

